# Engine Knocking



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Yesterday my engine started knocking really loud. I started looking around on the road thinking someone was driving a piece of $hit near me, nope I was by myself and it was definitely my GTO. Damn thing is 2 months old with about 4K miles on it. Took it to the dealer this morning and the technican gave me a very bad look when he heard the sound. WHY would I already be having problems. Not a good way to start the week


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTORookie said:


> Yesterday my engine started knocking really loud. I started looking around on the road thinking someone was driving a piece of $hit near me, nope I was by myself and it was definitely my GTO. Damn thing is 2 months old with about 4K miles on it. Took it to the dealer this morning and the technican gave me a very bad look when he heard the sound. WHY would I already be having problems. Not a good way to start the week


This would be the first LS motor I have heard about with a low milage knock. From what I've seen in the past, you have to beat the sh!t out of these motors to damage them.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTORookie said:


> Yesterday my engine started knocking really loud. I started looking around on the road thinking someone was driving a piece of $hit near me, nope I was by myself and it was definitely my GTO. Damn thing is 2 months old with about 4K miles on it. Took it to the dealer this morning and the technican gave me a very bad look when he heard the sound. WHY would I already be having problems. Not a good way to start the week


*First question that comes to mind is what octane gas have you been putting in this? Have you been using high test then went to regular? *


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

I've put nothing but 93 in the tank since I bought it. I have also had the dealer change the oil twice. I def. don't drive it any harder than the next GTO owner. I probably take it a little easier because I have been babying it. I've got 4K miles because I drive 60 miles to work everyday.

The technican asked me the last time I changed my oil, I smiled and said you guys just changed it last week.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I know what it is. 

You sucked in a bird and it's trying to peck it's way out! 

Sorry bud, Hope everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

looks like they gotta pull the engine out, dealer says I spun a bearing on the crank shaft? They also say I am a quart low on oil that was changed 800 miles ago. Should I be worried here? I mean they are going to have to do a lot of work on that engine and there will be plenty of chances for them to f something up. Should I be trying to get a new engine. Any advise would be great.

p.s. this is all ur fault GoatMann, the dealer called two seconds after I read your message


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTORookie said:


> looks like they gotta pull the engine out, dealer says I spun a bearing on the crank shaft? They also say I am a quart low on oil that was changed 800 miles ago. Should I be worried here? I mean they are going to have to do a lot of work on that engine and there will be plenty of chances for them to f something up. Should I be trying to get a new engine. Any advise would be great.
> 
> p.s. this is all ur fault GoatMann, the dealer called two seconds after I read your message


Who changed you oil? If it was the dealership than you have it on file that covers your tail. Form your other post I assume its brand new. It's their call if they are going to give you a new motor, you can allways push for an LS7. Don't worry if they mess something up it's covered under warranty for the next three years.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

gm4life said:


> Who changed you oil? If it was the dealership than you have it on file that covers your tail. Form your other post I assume its brand new. It's their call if they are going to give you a new motor, you can allways push for an LS7. Don't worry if they mess something up it's covered under warranty for the next three years.



I wonder if thet did put in an LS-7 crate motor if the warranty would still apply?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TexasRealtor said:


> I wonder if thet did put in an LS-7 crate motor if the warranty would still apply?


I think it should, its was installed by the dealer and it is off the shelf GM part. 

Ahhhh wishful thinking huh.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

what is the build date of your knocking GTO??


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm not sure the build date. I'll check when I get the GTO back from the dealer. Yesterday I told them I would accept nothing less than a new engine. They said once they get the engine out, they will do a cost analysis to see what it is going to take to fix it. If it's more cost effective to put in a new engine, they will. 

I bought it new in May 2007 and the dealer has performed all oil changes.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If they decide to rebuild your motor, be sure they tare it entirely down and clean the block completely. If it did spin a main bearing, there is going to be bearing material all through out the motor. It may have already damaged the cam bearings, it all needs to be inspected and cleaned. Good luck.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> If they decide to rebuild your motor, be sure they tare it entirely down and clean the block completely. If it did spin a main bearing, there is going to be bearing material all through out the motor. It may have already damaged the cam bearings, it all needs to be inspected and cleaned. Good luck.


:agree True, you don't need trash floating around in the engine.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck, man. I have heard of some of the dealerships voiding the warranty on some LS2's for oil consumption. Thank the gods above your last LOF was done at the dealership. And +2 on the demanding a new engine.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks, we'll see what happens. I just sent a letter to my dealership and sent the same letter to GM Pontiac in Detroit, hopefully I will get some results.

I bought my car new in May 2007, so it is only 2 months old. In an earlier post I mistakenly said May 2006.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Have you been spinning the engine freely? (Reving the engine in neutral or the clutch pedal pressed in). Reving the engine without a load on it could spin a bearing pretty easily.


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

*same thing!*

same thing is happening to me now...heard loud knock took it to dealer they said they heard nothing and the engine was fine. next day it got worse so they couldn't denie hearing it. Its been over two weeks and they said it was a loose bearing. They called and said they fixed it but couldn't get the windows to roll up. Next they said when they started it cold they wern't getting any oil pressure so know they are changing the oil pump! 3k miles on it, it's my sunday car. should I be asking for a new motor also? I WANT MY CAR!!!!!!


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Chrisco said:


> Have you been spinning the engine freely? (Reving the engine in neutral or the clutch pedal pressed in). Reving the engine without a load on it could spin a bearing pretty easily.


I mean I never just sit there and spin the engine freely, nor do I do it like daily or anything. It has been done at red lights or when showing friends what the engine sounds like, but that is normal and these engines should be able to handle it.



fast eddie said:


> same thing is happening to me now...heard loud knock took it to dealer they said they heard nothing and the engine was fine. next day it got worse so they couldn't denie hearing it. Its been over two weeks and they said it was a loose bearing. They called and said they fixed it but couldn't get the windows to roll up. Next they said when they started it cold they wern't getting any oil pressure so know they are changing the oil pump! 3k miles on it, it's my sunday car. should I be asking for a new motor also? I WANT MY CAR!!!!!!


I hope you are documenting everything. I'm not sure the laws in Illinois, but I know in Virginia if they make repeated attempts to fix something within the first 18 months and are unsuccessful the Lemon Law starts to kick in. It's a brand new car and they should be required to return the engine to brand new status with only 3K miles on it. Try calling the customer service number at GM Pontiac headquarters in Detroit 
(1-866-790-5600). Although I have not received a new engine yet, they have been very helpful and seem very concerned that the dealer is trying to repair and not replace. They want the problem fixed because any lawsuit comes to them and not the dealer you purchased your car from. Good Luck!! I just hope to get some answers on Friday when the cost estimate of the repairs is supposed to be complete


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks rookie, I'll be calling them shortly...


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Well after 2 weeks I finally got my GOAT back with a completely rebuilt engine. Everything seems to be running fine and it even seems to sound a little meaner. I believe the only thing they reused were the pistons and of course the block, atleast that's what they told me. I guess this was they're way of plessing me since they wouldn't provide me a new crate motor.

On a side note, I have the red leather interior and it seems the mechanic got a little grease on my driver seat. What is the best stuff to use to get it out. I really don't feel like taking it back to the dealer for this as the two weeks without the GOAT was tough enough, I don't want to lose her for another day.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, that blows!! I have been in that same drivers seat before and can say its the fastest way to take that new car feel away from you. Sucks brother! Wish I'd read this one before today to provide you with some feed back from my experience, but looks like you had a good handle on the situation. :cheers 

In 00 my S-10 Extreme's 4.3L started to knock very loudly under hard acceleration with 3k on the clock. Running at highway speeds it wasn't too bad at first, but progressively got worse. I was working 200 miles from home and drove it like a whore back to the dealer I bought it from. I got a new engine after waiting a couple weeks. I had history with the service manager and the sales manager who sold me the truck was my next door neighbor, so there was no issue in what they were going to do for me. It's also in print (warranty booklet) what they can or cannot provide in replacement parts for a major powertrain failure. So, I'm at a loss that they didn't swap the engine out completely since its a bill back to GM for the warranty work. If done that way, GM takes the failed engine back in exchange for either a new or factory reconditioned engine and does a failure analysis to find out what went wrong in the manufacturing process so they can determine blame.

In the case of my 4.3 they determined a rough piece of casting in the intake (that should have been removed during the manufacturing process) broke free, got sucked into one cylinder, piston couldn't compress it at TDC and the weakest component failed. That being one main bearing bolt failed causing the bearing to wipe. The fragments of the loose casting piece were still in the cylinder and screwed up the piston crown. I put 60k on that truck in 3 years and it ran great after the engine swap. In 03 I traded it in on a Trailblazer and started bustin on my neighbor to up the value because of the engine failure and he sheepishly said, well we had to sell it to somebody. Wasn't what I wanted to hear but there's fact in those words. Some times quality controls takes a nap and somebody draws the short straw. I know from my experience it sucks when it yourself. 

Since this is a done deal, good luck with the recon motor ... oh, never bring your ride into the dealership with the oil level low. Check it to make sure its normal so there not going to pull a fast one and blame you. Even if you run the sump bone dry, fill it up so they have no excuse to void the warranty. In your case you had them by the balls because they did the oil change the week before the failure.

As for the grease stain on your red leather seat, try using a very small amount of GoJo hand cleaner to remove the grease stain followed by a leather conditioner. Try a very small amount with a quick application and faster removal so it doesn't seep into the seat material. Liquid dish washing detergent straight from the bottle also works great to remove grease but should be used sparingly as well to prevent a dark spot to form in the leather material.

Red


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

try ronsonol for the grease stain. works well on clothing and most everything else. then condition the leather with a leather wipe...


----------

